# Officially decided



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

This post is meant for information purpose only. I have a thing about FS threads where they don't belong- Ask the 5 series guys. 

Anyway... Official, yes- I'm selling the 18-200VR I bought last November. I took a copy of the trusty ole 18-70 D70 kit lens out for a stroll in the park today and was just impressed all over again. Sharpness.. speed... no hunting.. Ooohh, it was like my old love again.

Two things I know:
1)The 18-200 *can* do these things. 
2)The 18-70 is not the best out there for this purpose.

Two realizations about those things:
1)I just can't get consistent results out of the 18-200. I figure I'm either too much of a rookie or I just don't care enough. 
2)Imagine what results the better ones will return! Now I know that this is an equation much more heavily weighted toward the tool *behind* the camera, but I have to tell you, I have seen what a nice set of clubs did for my lackluster game. I'm willing to try the same with a couple lenses.

And finally, one of the many examples from today that- while much less than perfect- addresses my discovery- consistently better results:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

how much? of course, you're posting this 1 day after i just committed to buying the 18-55 and 55-200 because i couldn't afford to get the 18-200 vr that i really wanted, but it never hurts to inquire...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

goodkarma said:


> how much? of course, you're posting this 1 day after i just committed to buying the 18-55 and 55-200 because i couldn't afford to get the 18-200 vr that i really wanted, but it never hurts to inquire...


I dunno yet. I need to do some research on Nikonians to see what it's going for used. I'll post in FS when I know and send you a PM.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> I dunno yet. I need to do some research on Nikonians to see what it's going for used. I'll post in FS when I know and send you a PM.


ok, thanks, but i'm mostly just curious and prolly not a serious buyer, as i just can't afford it right now. maybe after i play with the 18-55 and 55-200 and get comfortable with the camera's capabilities i'll be able to justify the 18-200, but that will prolly be 6 months from now. or maybe next month for a little hannukah present to myself, who knows?

:dunno:


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Prop:
Sorry to hear you're parting with the 18-200 VR. I am using the 18-200 VR on my D2H right now, but will need another lens for the D300 when it arrives. I am thinking about reclaiming my 18-70 from my nephew's D70s and buying him a used 18-55mm. If I don't do that, I am thinking about the 50mm f1.4/1.8. I'm following your other thread to see how people like their 50mm's.

BTW, did we meet at the 2004 NYC Auto Show? I am a friend of DaveZ.

Regards...JL


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

SRFast said:


> BTW, did we meet at the 2004 NYC Auto Show? I am a friend of DaveZ.
> 
> Regards...JL


If I remember correctly, you're the whole reason I got *in* to the show? Your tickets, yes?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

PropellerHead said:


> I dunno yet. I need to do some research on Nikonians to see what it's going for used. I'll post in FS when I know and send you a PM.


Nikonians or any such site reminds me of those antique and those appraise my house shows on TV. They can say whatever they want (yeah right, $5K for that coffee pot). 
A more reliable source for your research is ebay. Search for what that lens sold for in the past week or two.
If I recall correctly, last time I did that I got the impression that it's going for around MSRP, or $700.

BTW, are you saying the 18-200 can't take a photo similar to the one you posted? :dunno:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

goodkarma said:


> ok, thanks, but i'm mostly just curious and prolly not a serious buyer, as i just can't afford it right now. maybe after i play with the 18-55 and 55-200 and get comfortable with the camera's capabilities i'll be able to justify the 18-200, but that will prolly be 6 months from now. or maybe next month for a little hannukah present to myself, who knows?
> 
> :dunno:


Why so poor?
Just sell a couple of your high flying VMW shares. :rofl:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

the barber next door...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Boile said:


> Nikonians or any such site reminds me of those antique and those appraise my house shows on TV. They can say whatever they want (yeah right, $5K for that coffee pot).
> 
> If I recall correctly, last time I did that I got the impression that it's going for around MSRP, or $700.
> 
> BTW, are you saying the 18-200 can't take a photo similar to the one you posted? :dunno:


$700 is close to what I'd seen on Nikonians, actually. So close that it's what I'd decided to ask before doing any research. While- like the Roundel classifieds- some patrons are proud of their stuff, many are realistic. Still need to look more closely. Stuff seems to move pretty quickly.

Read closely:


Prop said:


> Two things I know:
> 1)The 18-200 *can* do these things.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

used lenses sell for the same price as new?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

goodkarma said:


> used lenses sell for the same price as new?


Yeah, it's kinda crazy and frustrating if you want to buy one. For like $50 more you can get a new one with a warranty. :dunno: Which is why I rarely buy used lenses. I still don't understand why anyone would.

Edit: I guess though that the used one would still be covered on a 5 year warranty. Anyone know if the warranty transferrs? I haven't sent in the card.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> If I remember correctly, you're the whole reason I got *in* to the show? Your tickets, yes?


Yes, I gave you my extra ticket. Now we have more in common - E39s & Nikons. 

Regards...JL


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

PropellerHead said:


> Yeah, it's kinda crazy and frustrating if you want to buy one. For like $50 more you can get a new one with a warranty. :dunno: Which is why I rarely buy used lenses. I still don't understand why anyone would.
> 
> Edit: I guess though that the used one would still be covered on a 5 year warranty. Anyone know if the warranty transferrs? I haven't sent in the card.


If you have the card and the receipt, you have warranty. There're no names on my receipt.
Usually used lenses don't sell for more than new. This particular one is a fluke only because the new ones are still somewhat backordered.
But supply is catching up, so it goes for $50 LESS than new. Looking at ebay, it's down to about $100 less than new now...


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone else have severe lens creep on their 18-200 VR?
At wide it is fine, but once slightly moved it will quickly creep all the way to 200.
Love the flexibility of the lens, but find it annoying for carrying around.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223863


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

mullman said:


> Anyone else have severe lens creep on their 18-200 VR?
> At wide it is fine, but once slightly moved it will quickly creep all the way to 200.
> Love the flexibility of the lens, but find it annoying for carrying around.


I only have lens creep if the lens is pointing directly down while in mid point of the zoom range. I have never had any lens creep while carrying the camera and the lens set to it's shortest setting i.e. 18.

At first I was not happy with the images of the 18-200VR... then I realized that in VR mode the lens takes over and was setting the shutter to very slow speeds that caused any movement in the subject to be amplified. Once I learned to turn on VR only when I wanted it my respect for the lens grew and grew. Prop if you still have the lens give it another try. :thumbup:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

BLT said:


> I only have lens creep if the lens is pointing directly down while in mid point of the zoom range. I have never had any lens creep while carrying the camera and the lens set to it's shortest setting i.e. 18.
> 
> At first I was not happy with the images of the 18-200VR... then I realized that in VR mode the lens takes over and was setting the shutter to very slow speeds that caused any movement in the subject to be amplified. Once I learned to turn on VR only when I wanted it my respect for the lens grew and grew. Prop if you still have the lens give it another try. :thumbup:


That's not how VR is intended to be used. VR should improve your pictures in every hand held case (granted, the effect is progressively less noticeable as shutter speed goes up).
You just need to take your camera out of AUTO mode. I use P, which is similar to auto, but the lens can't take over anything, just suggests a setting.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Boile said:


> That's not how VR is intended to be used. VR should improve your pictures in every hand held case (granted, the effect is progressively less noticeable as shutter speed goes up).
> You just need to take your camera out of AUTO mode. I use P, which is similar to auto, but the lens can't take over anything, just suggests a setting.


I use aperture priority. The D200 does not have an auto mode per se. The closest is P which is to inconsistent for my tastes.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

PropellerHead said:


> I use aperture priority. The D200 does not have an auto mode per se. The closest is P which is to inconsistent for my tastes.


I don't have evidence for this, but I suspect that P is a superset of A and S.
In P, you thumb one wheel to change aperture while speed auto matches (just like in A) and thumb the other wheel to change speed while aperture auto matches (just like in S).
I'd be very surprised to know that the algorithms in A and P are different. :dunno:
I do have empirical results that show the the algorithms in AUTO and P are different.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

Boile said:


> I don't have evidence for this, but I suspect that P is a superset of A and S.
> In P, you thumb one wheel to change aperture while speed auto matches (just like in A) and thumb the other wheel to change speed while aperture auto matches (just like in S).
> I'd be very surprised to know that the algorithms in A and P are different. :dunno:
> I do have empirical results that show the the algorithms in AUTO and P are different.


The first time I noticed the lens was not doing what I wanted was in full sunlight at Laguna Seca while taking pictures ffej's track car.
Looking at the edif data I noticed that the aperture was at 1/32 and the shutter speed was 1/5 sec (in full sunlight). 
I believe the color of the track was an influence but after I performed a lens swap the camera preformed perfectly. It's all about learning how the equipment reacts and how to best make use of it's features.


----------

